# Evening Routine



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

well, Thumperlove aka Gucci Mom has inspired me into an every night routine.

I brush my teeth
Then I brush Henry's teeth
Then small comb under his eyes, and dabs of baby powder on his face to clean up the goop from the eyes.
Then I do my face with the moisturiser.
Sleep.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

That is too cute! Yes....Kara has great ideas! I too find in maintaining my dogs I have to have a routine also.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Lynn, I love your new avatar of Missy! She looks like a young lady now ~ how old is she now? How about some more pictures of her?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Libby,
thank you...Missy is 7 months old now. It is hard to keep two dogs looking good they just make a mess out of each other when they play, Casper is always licking her face. 

Next time I give Missy a bath I will take some more pictures and post....she is a real sweetheart, very easy to train.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> well, Thumperlove aka Gucci Mom has inspired me into an every night routine.
> 
> I brush my teeth
> Then I brush Henry's teeth
> ...


Oh YAY!  I love that I've inspired you  Cool, very cool.
I actually have to put myself (and Gucci) on a routine, or else I will just forget to do stuff. You'll be surprised how quickly the Henry will catch on to the new routine. Have you noticed how the baby powder has helped? Atleast the fur is dry in the morning and they start out fresh 

I just need to add 'moisturizer' to MY face to my routine, I don't do that. lol

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee will be getting a bathe today!!!! Fun for her..will take a picture of her...will try you tube but not sure how that works


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I like your routine!

I leave the dogs' toothpaste and toothbrushes next to mine. I just hope I'm not so sleepy in the am that I confuse theirs with mine.....:biggrin1:


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

What brand of dog tooth paste/ tooth brushes do you all use? Do you brush their teeth every night?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I use Petrodex Enzymatic Toothpaste (Poultry Flavor) for Dogs.

The enzymatic toothpastes work better than regular. I try to brush their teeth every night before bed. It really helps to keep the tartar buildup down.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Jane!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

What is the actual process and how to do this???
Help.
I am lucky to get the toothbrush into Henry;s mouth a move it around and then swipe his tongue.
Or, is the the procedure on how to brush a dog's teeth?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

You ladies are PROS!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> What is the actual process and how to do this???
> Help.
> I am lucky to get the toothbrush into Henry;s mouth a move it around and then swipe his tongue.
> Or, is the the procedure on how to brush a dog's teeth?


I don't use a toothbrush. I use the Petzlife gel and put on my finger and swab it around her teeth. The spray works pretty good too

http://www.petzlife.com/

And usually every 2 weeks or so, I'll use a dental pic and pick off any tarter or crap stuck inbetween her teeth. She is getting much better with that. The first few times were really hard!

Kara


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm new to the forum and owning a Hav. I recently rescued a 5-year old female Hav (Tess) who was a breeder in a puppymill and a year old male Coton de Tulear (Cody). Tess had to be shaved when she was rescued so I've not yet seen her with long hair. Tess seems to have allergies and I'm working with the vet to identify the problem. She also has the eye stains. I've seen powder mentioned for the eyes? What do you do? (I'll tackle that first and then the teeth!)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, you can use Angel Eyes for a few weeks, but that has an antibiotic in it so its not good for long term. I keep the area dry with Baby Powder or Baking soda. There is also a product called "Eye Envy", which works 'ok'.

I guess figuring out what is causing the stains is the BEST way. I had to switch Gucci's food and give her distilled water half the time, and that cleared it up

It could be a food allergy.

Kara


----------

